# Large Pieces of Wood



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Does anyone know a place to get big pieces of wood (i.e. big enough to do a table or mantel) in the Austin area? 

I have a couple projects for tables and would like a place to get some nice pieces (while hopefully staying cost efficient).


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

Is Seguin close enough? I know about a mesquite furniture guy there but I don't know if he will sell raw wood.


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

*big stuff*

Keep an eye on Craigs list. I have seen a few guys up that way that do custom cutting, and will poast up large slabs for sale. You may also try looking at arboristsite.com in the milling section. There is one guy in the Austin area that uses a chainsaw mill to cut some realy big stuff.

Good luck FB


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

might shoot a PM to MesquiteMan - he's closer to San Marcos, but I think he does do custom cutting on his mill.


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

You might try Berdoll's in Cedar Creek on Hwy. 71. Mostly pecan but he has some beautiful stuff.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Try Southwest Trading Post off Hamilton Pool Road. David saws Mesquite, Cedar, Pecan and lately a lot of Bastrop Pine. Also not too far away is Texas Kiln Products in Smithville, right on 71. If you really need S2S or S4S material, Fine Lumber and Plywood in NE Austin will have most any species or size that you could want. Note that if you really want a monumental slab of fine hardwood, you need a stout checkbook.


----------



## iblvinglarge (Jan 20, 2009)

if you are looking for mantle material try the mission valley saw mill just out side of victoria 361 573 0492


----------

